# سؤال في عزل غرف الاشعة



## mohalsharif (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو قبولي بينكم عضو جديد 

لي سؤال حول عملية عزل غرف الاشعة بالرصاص كيف تثبت الواح الرصاص 
على الجدران وماذا يأتي بعد الرصاص وهل نصبغ الجدران قبل ؟

افيدوني وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/mohalsharif
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه لكيفية تثبيت الواح الرصاص فى غرفة الاشعه بالمستشفيات فكما تعلم أن هذا المجال خاص بقسم الهندسه الطبيه ولكنى سوف أحاول الاجابه عن هذا السؤال بما لدى من معلومات هذه الالواح بتكون بسمك معين على حسب نوع الاجهزه الطبيه المستخدمه فى هذه الغرفه وهذه الالواح يتم تحديد سمكها بتصيمات وقوانين مثل قوانين الهندسه المدنيه على أننا سوف نجد هذا السمك يتراوح مابين 2 الى 6 مم وتوصف بالميكرون فى مواصفات اللوح نفسه ويتم تثبيت هذه الالواح بمواد لصق ابوكسيه مع ملاحظة أن الالواح نفسها سهلة التشكل ثم يتم تغطية هذه الالواح بالواح تشطيب جبسم بورد حيث يكون عليها يتم عمل التشطيب النهائى للغرفه مع العلم بأن الزجاج المستخدم فى هذه الغرفه يكون زجاج مسلح ومرصص أى يوجد به رقائق من الرصاص الشفاف والذى لايحجب الرؤيا عن فنى الاشعه أثناء عمله وللعلم ثمنه غالى جدا وتوجد شركه فرنسيه وحيده تقريبا هى المتخصصه فى هذا المجال من الزجاج 
هذا والله أعلم 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أغسطس 2010)

mohalsharif قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو قبولي بينكم عضو جديد
> 
> لي سؤال حول عملية عزل غرف الاشعة بالرصاص كيف تثبت الواح الرصاص
> على الجدران وماذا يأتي بعد الرصاص وهل نصبغ الجدران قبل ؟
> افيدوني وشكرا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس اسامه على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي ذكرها في مشاركته واحب ان اضيف ما يلي.
ان موضوع عزل غرف الاشعة من التخصصات المشتركة بين الهندسة الطبية والهندسة المندنية فامتطلبات العزل يقوم بتحديد حسب متطلبات وزارة الصحة وقسم الاشعة مهندس هندسة طبية من حيث :-

الغاية من الفحوصات وبالتالي تحديد نوع الاجهزة التي ستستخدم في التصوير C Tescan , Gamma Rays , X- Ray , MRI or other types وكل نوع من الاجهزة السابقة له متطلباته خاصة من العزل .
تحديد نوعية العزل وسماكته.
تحديد ارتفاع منطقة العزل.
تحديد اماكن العزل للجدران فقط ام للجدران والارضية ام للجدران والارضية والسقف أو ....
تحديد مدى Area مناطق منع الحركة (السيارات ، المستخدمين ....) لمنع نقل الاهتزازات وتأثيرها على دقة التصوير..
تحديد المتطلبات المتطلبات الخاصة بالارضيات ودهان الجدران والاسقف والزجاج والابواب والاقفال وغير مما يتعلق بالامور المعمارية.
ولتنفيذ كل المتطلبات السابقة يكون عمل مشترك بين مهندسي الهندسة الطبية والمعمارية والمدنية وذلك لتحقيق المتطلبات السابقة.
اعود الان بخصوص تثبيت الواح العزل من الصاص Sheet Lead حيث يتم تحديد سماكة صفائح الرصاص بناء على المتطلبات السابقة اما طريقة التثبيت فتكون كما يلي :-

تكون الجدران مزدوجة Cavity walls الخارجية يكون من الخرسانةconcrete wall او البلوك المصمت Solid Block اما الجدار الداخلي لغرفة الاشعة فمن الممكن ان يكون البلوك او الجبسون بورد او اي نوع اخر من التشطيب.
يتم تثبيت الالواح بمساميرNails او براغي Bolts على الجدار الخرساني او البلوك المصمت (من الداخل ) وذلك بان يتم وضع قطعة من الرصاص (نفس سماكة sheet )ومن ثم وضع هذه القطع على على الشيت وتبيها بالمسمار او البراغي ومن ثم ثني القطعه على راس المسمار او البرغي بحيث لا يظهر راس المسمار.
يتم تركيب الالواح فوق بعضها البعض مع عمل تراكب over lap يقل عمل 4 سم او عمل شريحة بين اللوحينIn all uses of laminated panels, it is important that the panels be butted as closely as possible بحيث لا يكون هناك اي فرغ بين الالواح.In order to prevent radiation leakages, Butt and Corner Seam Strips are used to create overlap
يتم تثبيت هذه الواح كما تم ذكره سابقة بحيث تكون ثابته ولا تظهر مسامير او براغي التثبيت وانما يجب ان تكون مغطاة بالرصاص*Nails, bolts, screws or other fasteners used to secure the lead panels must be covered with Lead Buttons of the thickness equal to the lead sheet.*
.
يجب ان يتم عزل الابواب بالواح من الرصاص وكذلك حلوق الابواب frames (تكون عبارة عن قطعتين بينهما رصاص )وان يكون دائما هناك تداخل ) بحيث لا يسمح للاشعة بالمروروكذلك استعمال اقفال خاصة للابواب locks بحيث تمنع مرور الاشعة وكذلك استخدام زجاج خاص مانع لمرور الاشعة .
 وبعد اجراء التركيب بالكامل للرصاص على الجدران والابواب يتم فحص الغرفة من قبل جهة مختصة للتأكد من عدم وجود تسريب للاشعة من الغرفة.
بعد ذلك يتم تركيب التطيب الداخلي (بلوك او جبسوب بورد ...... ).
في حالة استخدام البلوك يفضل استخدام قصارة balster مقاوم للشعاعات .
استخدام الدهان الايبوكسي Epoxy paint للجدران .
واليك بعض التفاصيل المهمه بهذا الخصوص





طريقة تثبيت الالواح على الجدار مباشرة(خرساني او بلوك مصمت ) و لاحظ قطعة الرصاص (باللون الاصفر)حيث يتم تثبيتها مع الواح معها ومن ثم التبيث bolts اوغيرها بالجدار ومن ثم ثني قطعة الرصاص عليها.ويلاحظ انه عمل التراكب بين الالواح (افقيا وعموديا ).





التثبيت على الواح خشب plywood وليس على الجدار مباشرة.





طريقة اخرى لعمل التداخل بين الواح الرصاص Butt Seam Strip
وكذلك طريقة تنفيذ العزل عند الزوايا 





طريقة تبيت الواح الرصاص على الواح الخشب .




تفصيلة تبيت الواح الرصاص مع الباب (لاحظ استمرار الرصاص من خلال التراكب over lap

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في شرح طريقة تثبيت الواح الرصاص في غرف الاشعة او غيرها من الاستعمالات .
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## aalmasri (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف حالك اخي رزق, ان شاء الله تكون في افضل حال
شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح, وفعلا ما ذكرته صحيح, وقد قمنا بتنفيذها قبل سنوات في عيادات تحوي غرف اشعة.
اهم شئ في الموضوع هو اغلاق اي منفذ ممكن تنفذ منه الاشعة, حتى لو كان قفل الباب او مسمار تثبيت
كما وينبغي تثبيت الالواح بشكل ممتااااااااااااز, حتى لا تقع او تتحرك من مكانها لأي سبب كان, وخصوصا انها مغطاة ولن يلاحظ احد اذا ما تحركت من مكانها


----------



## م محسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

باااااارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أغسطس 2010)

aalmasri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كيف حالك اخي رزق, ان شاء الله تكون في افضل حال
> شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح, وفعلا ما ذكرته صحيح, وقد قمنا بتنفيذها قبل سنوات في عيادات تحوي غرف اشعة.
> اهم شئ في الموضوع هو اغلاق اي منفذ ممكن تنفذ منه الاشعة, حتى لو كان قفل الباب او مسمار تثبيت
> كما وينبغي تثبيت الالواح بشكل ممتااااااااااااز, حتى لا تقع او تتحرك من مكانها لأي سبب كان, وخصوصا انها مغطاة ولن يلاحظ احد اذا ما تحركت من مكانها


 السلام عليكم
كل عام وانت بالف خير أخي المصري وتقبل الله طاعتكم .
بخصوص تثبيت الواح الرصاص فهو كما ذكرت يجب ان يكون التبيت صحيح 100% والا يسمح للاشعة بالمرور من اي منفذ لذلك هناك تفاصيل خاصة لمنطقة الابواب والشابيك بحيث يكون دائما في تداخل بين الواح الرصاص وكذلك استخدام نوعيه خاصة من اقفال الابواب والشبابيك.
اما بخصوص مسامير التثبيت nails او البراغي bolts او اي نوع اخر فيجب ان يكون التباعد بينها من 40-50 سم وان تكون هذم المثبتات على المحيط وفي الداخل ايضا بشكل (شبكي ) كما في الصورة المرفقة.




بحيث لا تكون هناك اي احتمال لسقوط الالواح.( تكون المسافة من طرف اللوح الي سنتر المسمار من 2-3 سم ).​


----------



## mohalsharif (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر لكل من شارك في التوضيح وبشكل خاص المهندس رزق حجاوي على هذا الشرح المتميز حيث اني كنت

احتاج هذه المعلومات لتساعدني في توضيح بعض الامور للاستشاري ... 

تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## محمود محمد شرف (9 فبراير 2013)

اقوم بعزل غرف الاشعة بالرصاص وطرق تقنية اخرى تحقق توفير 505 مقارنة بتكلفة الرصاص
01008125227


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2013)

محمود محمد شرف قال:


> اقوم بعزل غرف الاشعة بالرصاص وطرق تقنية اخرى تحقق توفير 505 مقارنة بتكلفة الرصاص
> 01008125227


السلام عليكم
ولو ان وضع الرقم غير مقبول في الملتقى ولكن لكي نتعلم من مختص بهذا المجال لو تعطينا لمحة او شرحا بسيطيا عن المواد البديله لصفائح الرصاص التي تستخدم لعزل غرف الاشعة .

مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## hazem ahmed maher (28 أبريل 2013)

هل هناك فيديوهات توضح طريقة العزل بالواح الرصاص فى الغرف المشعه وكيفية تركيبها و ما هى الاشياء التى تعزلها غير الاشعاعت ؟


----------

